# August 2016 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

August 2016

1. Snow in August (DTB) as of 8/1/16 on page 90
2. All the Bright Places (audiobook) as of 8/1/16 on page 200, completed 8/3/16, 200 pages read
3. Wilde Lake (audiobook) began 8/3/16, completed 8/11/16, 368 pages read
4. Among the Ten Thousand Things (audiobook) began 8/11/16, completed 8/19/16, 336 pages read
5. I Am Pilgrim (audiobook) began 8/19/15, as of 8/31/16 on page 230

Pages Read August 2016:  1134
Books Read August 2016  3
Pages Read 2016:  6281
Books Read 2016: 18


----------

